# Il Milan prova il colpo Milinkovic



## Moffus98 (10 Agosto 2018)

Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.

Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"

*Luca Marchetti di Sky Sport: Leonardo ha definito l'operazione Milinkovic-Savic estremamente complicata. Vedremo e cercheremo di capire quanto questa situazione può cambiare nei prossimi 7 giorni.*

*Pietro Balzano Prota di RadioRossonera: Leonardo ha definito "difficile" l'operazione Milinkovic. Dall'entourage del ragazzo ci fanno sapere come i dirigenti del Milan siano pazzi di lui, ma che hanno problemi di FFP. Elliott farà una grande squadra.*


----------



## kipstar (10 Agosto 2018)

si inizia....


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.



mi ricorda la storia di Higuain. Si parte col giro? ancora adesso faccio fatica a credere sia possibile, ma questa storia comincia a puzzare.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.



Dai!


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.



Ah ma quindi ne parla pure premium? Non è una trattativa nata da noi su milanisti su Twitter?


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2018)

basta che non pregiudichi l'acquisto di Zaza


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.



Raimondi però è in ferie, avrà avuto notizie direttamente sotto l'ombrellone?


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> basta che non pregiudichi l'acquisto di Zaza



E di berardi


----------



## Ale.sasha (10 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> basta che non pregiudichi l'acquisto di Zaza



Ahahah


----------



## James45 (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.



Notizia buttata lì per il "difficile" detto da Leonardo?
Il dubbio mi viene.
(Cerco di stare coi piedi per terra onde evitare cadute dolorose)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Agosto 2018)

Se arriva, i profeti dei bilanci o dei conti dovrebbero mutarsi per almeno un paio di giorni...


----------



## Roger84 (10 Agosto 2018)

Io su questo non m'illudo...ma sarà una settimana di fuoco!!!


----------



## Tell93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.



No ma secondo molti qua dentro sbagliamo a sognare ed è tutto finto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se arriva, i profeti dei bilanci o dei conti dovrebbero mutarsi per almeno un paio di giorni...



O semplicemente l'incontro di oggi con Lucci significa il sacrificio di Suso per arrivare direttamente a Sergej. I conti vanno sempre guardati, non si scappa.


----------



## Tell93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> *O semplicemente l'incontro di oggi con Lucci* significa il sacrificio di Suso per arrivare direttamente a Sergej. I conti vanno sempre guardati, non si scappa.



Esatto! ovvio che per prenderlo sia lui che Silva debbano salutare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> O semplicemente l'incontro di oggi con Lucci significa il sacrificio di Suso per arrivare direttamente a Sergej. I conti vanno sempre guardati, non si scappa.



Fratello rossonero, io con i conti con Elliott mi trovo in una botta di ferro. Figuriamoci se fanno qualcosa che non possono fare. Non capisco invece perchè molti di voi si ostinano ancora a fare i contabili, fidatevi che Singer e compagnia sanno fare i calcoli molto meglio di noi.


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Raimondi però è in ferie, avrà avuto notizie direttamente sotto l'ombrellone?



Ieri era a telelombardia


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ieri era a telelombardia



Non so, oggi ha postato diverse storie al mare.



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fratello rossonero, io con i conti con Elliott mi trovo in una botta di ferro. Figuriamoci se fanno qualcosa che non possono fare. Non capisco invece perchè molti di voi si ostinano ancora a fare i contabili, fidatevi che Singer e compagnia sanno fare i calcoli molto meglio di noi.



Lo so bene figurati, era per dire che se la Roma ci accontentasse su Suso per 40 milioni è tutta plusvalenza, ed è pure una monstre che copre parecchie grane. E allora si che Milinkovic sarebbe fattibilissimo.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

*Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"*


----------



## kYMERA (10 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"*



Eeeeeeeh


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Agosto 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Notizia buttata lì per il "difficile" detto da Leonardo?
> Il dubbio mi viene.
> (Cerco di stare coi piedi per terra onde evitare cadute dolorose)



Concordo, piedi di piombo ma dobbiamo fare di TUTTO per portarlo a milanello, è lui la mossa vincente.


----------



## Kaketto (10 Agosto 2018)

Savic sarà ufficializzato entro venerdì. Secondo me


----------



## 666psycho (10 Agosto 2018)

la speranza è l'ultima a morire..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Non succede, ma se succede.


----------



## odasensei (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"



Se viene Savic mi vanno bene anche Quinci Promes e Castillejo al posto di Suso


----------



## Brain84 (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"



L'epurazione vista questa settimana non è casuale, per me stanno preparando il terreno per il colpaccio. Il 17 agosto si avvicina


----------



## Mirk (10 Agosto 2018)

Preallertate diverse ambulanze nelle varie città


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Comunque anche tatticamente, se esce Suso ed entra Milinkovic, si può passare tranquillamente al 4-3-1-2 con Calhanoglu alle spalle di Savic e Higuain, oppure fare un finto 4-3-3 con Milinkovic che parte largo ma poi si avvicina ad Higuain in area con gli inserimenti. Per assurdo si completerebbe con Hakan, cosa che invece non si può dire di Suso.


----------



## Freddiedevil (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"


Arriva ragà tranquilli tutti


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Comunque anche tatticamente, se esce Suso ed entra Milinkovic, si può passare tranquillamente al 4-3-1-2 con Calhanoglu alle spalle di Savic e Higuain, oppure fare un finto 4-3-3 con Milinkovic che parte largo ma poi si avvicina ad Higuain in area con gli inserimenti. Per assurdo si completerebbe con Hakan, cosa che invece non si può dire di Suso.



4-3-2-1 sarà secondo me..
Hakan sms 
Higuain

E non sarebbe affatto male


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"



Ripeto, tutte queste cessioni o presunte tali, non sono casuali. 

Da piccolo quando rompevo il salvadanaio era per comprare qualcosa di costoso..


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Comunque anche tatticamente, se esce Suso ed entra Milinkovic, si può passare tranquillamente al 4-3-1-2 con Calhanoglu alle spalle di Savic e Higuain, oppure fare un finto 4-3-3 con Milinkovic che parte largo ma poi si avvicina ad Higuain in area con gli inserimenti. Per assurdo si completerebbe con Hakan, cosa che invece non si può dire di Suso.



Passerei al 4-3-1-2 prendendo Martial

Donnarumma
Conti Caldara Romagnoli Calabria
Kessie Bakayoko Savic
Calhanoglu
Higuain Martial


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Passerei al 4-3-1-2 prendendo Martial
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Caldara Romagnoli Calabria
> ...



Eh, mamma che squadra. Champions in carrozza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Eh, mamma che squadra. Champions in carrozza.



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Passerei al 4-3-1-2 prendendo Martial
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Caldara Romagnoli Calabria
> ...



Si ma se ti dicessero vendiamo Suso e abbiamo in canna un solo colpo facendo all-in (come di fatto sarebbe), chiaro che solo Milinkovic basta e avanza per fare una squadra supercompetitiva.


----------



## mark (10 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Passerei al 4-3-1-2 prendendo Martial
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Caldara Romagnoli Calabria
> ...



Eh MAGARI


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"



Sognare non costa nulla e fa sempre bene.
I giornalisti sono i primi a saperlo 

Restiamo nell'ambito dell'inverosimile, almeno se le richieste della Lazio restano quelle che leggiamo.

Vero che cedendo qualche elemento potremmo anche avere un certo budget, ma continuano a chiedere 120 milioni per SMS...


----------



## Kaketto (10 Agosto 2018)

Le cifre saranno secondo me 20 + 80


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Eh, mamma che squadra. Champions in carrozza.



Senza CR7 ci saremmo giocati lo scudo così


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Passerei al 4-3-1-2 prendendo Martial
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Caldara Romagnoli Calabria
> ...



Anche Martial non è che lo regalano...


----------



## Giek (10 Agosto 2018)

Dai cazzoooo. Daiiiii


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Anche Martial non è che lo regalano...



Martial é fattibile. É un separato in casa ormai


----------



## Nils (10 Agosto 2018)

Leo venerdì prossimo alla presentazione di SMS:

"fino a venerdì scorso era impossibile, ma poi siamo riusciti a piazzare Mauri in prestito"


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Martial é fattibile. É un separato in casa ormai



Non è vero, in realtà lo United finora ha rifiutato tutte le offerte per Martial e continua a chiedere 60 milioni.

Difficilmente le cose cambieranno nei prossimi 7 giorni.

Poi certo, nel calcio non si sa mai ma sicuro non lo danno gratis.


----------



## kipstar (10 Agosto 2018)

mancano 7 giorni.....e posso anche essere in ansia per SMS.....ma cmq serve anche un'esterno...ancor di più se come si dice andasse via suso....
quest'anno il mercato è mooooolto intrecciato....


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Lui + paredes e siamo da quarto posto


----------



## Nils (10 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fratello rossonero, io con i conti con Elliott mi trovo in una botta di ferro. Figuriamoci se fanno qualcosa che non possono fare. Non capisco invece perchè molti di voi si ostinano ancora a fare i contabili, fidatevi che Singer e compagnia sanno fare i calcoli molto meglio di noi.



Più che altro hanno pagato il Milan 300 M, questi se non fosse stato per il Fair Play dell'UEFA avrebbero già investito altri 300 M sul mercato già da quest'anno.


----------



## Nils (10 Agosto 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> mancano 7 giorni.....e posso anche essere in ansia per SMS.....ma cmq serve anche un'esterno...ancor di più se come si dice andasse via suso....
> quest'anno il mercato è mooooolto intrecciato....



é ovvio che arriva lui o l'esterno, non esageriamo


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> mancano 7 giorni.....e posso anche essere in ansia per SMS.....ma cmq serve anche un'esterno...ancor di più se come si dice andasse via suso....
> quest'anno il mercato è mooooolto intrecciato....



Cioè se dovesse arrivare Savic ti lamenteresti perché non arriva un esterno?


----------



## Black (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"



Ormai le dichiarazioni di leo confermano. Ci stiamo provando. Già questo mi basta per capire che il periodo della mediocrità è finito. Dai leo facci sognare


----------



## kipstar (10 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioè se dovesse arrivare Savic ti lamenteresti perché non arriva un esterno?



non mi pare di aver scritto questo.....


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Agosto 2018)

Al di là di tutto, volendo ritenere la cosa anche possibile, ragionandoci un pochino dovrebbero realizzarsi parecchie cose:
1 cedere Silva con un significativo segno più sul bilancio, dunque non in prestito
2 cedere Bacca con altro piccolo segno più
3 la Lazio accettare il prestito con diritto di riscatto
4 la Lazio accettare delle contropartite, penso a Borini e Bonaventura, per abbassare le sue richieste cash

Penso che se in 7 giorni succedesse quanto sopra allora potremmo anche sognare. Altrimenti resterà il miraggio serbo dell'estate


----------



## pablog1585 (10 Agosto 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Arriva ragà tranquilli tutti


Fonte?


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto, volendo ritenere la cosa anche possibile, ragionandoci un pochino dovrebbero realizzarsi parecchie cose:
> 1 cedere Silva con un significativo segno più sul bilancio, dunque non in prestito
> 2 cedere Bacca con altro piccolo segno più
> 3 la Lazio accettare il prestito con diritto di riscatto
> ...



Silva e Bacca andremo a pari. Il più sarà Locatelli.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Silva e Bacca andremo a pari. Il più sarà Locatelli.



A pari no, anche solo tra quote ammortamento e stipendio un più lo potrebbero dare facilmente.
Ai fini del Fpf è fondamentale che siano cessioni, più che altro, e non prestiti. Questa è la parte più difficile secondo me.

Locatelli ok qualcosa permetterebbe di avere, ma è più importante la questione Delle contropartite perché facendo un giochino in stile Juve con Caldara potremmo segnare due belle false plusvalenze per Jack e Borini 
Se la Lazio accettasse una formula creativa non direi che è impossibile... Difficile, inverosimile, improbabile ma non impossibile almeno ai fini del Fpf


----------



## Garrincha (10 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto, volendo ritenere la cosa anche possibile, ragionandoci un pochino dovrebbero realizzarsi parecchie cose:
> 1 cedere Silva con un significativo segno più sul bilancio, dunque non in prestito
> 2 cedere Bacca con altro piccolo segno più
> 3 la Lazio accettare il prestito con diritto di riscatto
> ...



Praticamente una rosa di tredici giocatori per tre competizioni, chissà che Reina non sia un jolly capace di ricoprire più ruoli


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Praticamente una rosa di tredici giocatori per tre competizioni, chissà che Reina non sia un jolly capace di ricoprire più ruoli



Tutta la vita 13 buoni che 20 medio/scarsi


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Praticamente una rosa di tredici giocatori per tre competizioni, chissà che Reina non sia un jolly capace di ricoprire più ruoli



Vero infatti. Insieme a SMS dovremmo poi prendere due prestiti pressoché gratuiti tipo Bakayoko e un attaccante esterno.
Numericamente SMS prenderebbe il posto di Jack.
Per questo motivo se ci fai caso io non ho parlato di cessioni né di Suso né di Locatelli 

Silva e Bacca sono due esuberi, le loro cessioni non spostano nulla.


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Praticamente una rosa di tredici giocatori per tre competizioni, chissà che Reina non sia un jolly capace di ricoprire più ruoli



Conta solo rientrare in Champions, quindi è probabile che dedichino poca attenzione all'Europa League a alla Coppa Italia


----------



## Davidoff (10 Agosto 2018)

Silva, Bacca e company sono immondizia ma dubito che penserebbero di cedere Suso se non avessero la certezza di sostituirlo più che bene. Se parte Suso arriva un big a centrocampo o sull'esterno, è palese.


----------



## gabuz (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"



Beh, al di là di crederci o meno Leonardo si è un po' tradito, dal "non è fattibile" è passato al "difficile". Allora qualcosa c'è


----------



## Garrincha (10 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero infatti. Insieme a SMS dovremmo poi prendere due prestiti pressoché gratuiti tipo Bakayoko e un attaccante esterno.
> Numericamente SMS prenderebbe il posto di Jack.
> Per questo motivo se ci fai caso io non ho parlato di cessioni né di Suso né di Locatelli
> 
> Silva e Bacca sono due esuberi, le loro cessioni non spostano nulla.



Sono due esuberi ma rimarrebbero con due attaccanti di ruolo in reparto se l'attaccante esterno non arriva e non è buono, se Higuain si fa il crociato ad ottobre hai fatto all in con Cutrone solo e Borini di riserva se non esce 

Poi per carità sono anch'io per la scrematura e i pochi ma buoni, quando non puoi fare affidamento sul generale l'unica è dargli un esercito in grado di vincere da solo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Vabbè comunque l'uscita di Raimondi non ha avuto seguito. Mi sembra una sparata a caso.


----------



## EmmePi (10 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Passerei al 4-3-1-2 prendendo Martial
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Caldara Romagnoli Calabria
> ...



La stessa che ho in mente io, con Drexel come eventuale alternativa a Martial.


----------



## impero rossonero (10 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> basta che non pregiudichi l'acquisto di Zaza



ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....


----------



## EmmePi (10 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto, volendo ritenere la cosa anche possibile, ragionandoci un pochino dovrebbero realizzarsi parecchie cose:
> 1 cedere Silva con un significativo segno più sul bilancio, dunque non in prestito
> 2 cedere Bacca con altro piccolo segno più
> 3 la Lazio accettare il prestito con diritto di riscatto
> ...



...oppure vai da Lotito e lo paghi cash (40 oggi e 80 in 1/2 rate)


----------



## Rossonero97 (10 Agosto 2018)

Intanto secondo prota balzano fonti vicine all'entourage parlano di un milan con problemi do fpf ma che va pazzo ei milinkovic e che Elliot vuole costruire uba grande squadra.


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Sono due esuberi ma rimarrebbero con due attaccanti di ruolo in reparto se l'attaccante esterno non arriva e non è buono, se Higuain si fa il crociato ad ottobre hai fatto all in con Cutrone solo e Borini di riserva se non esce
> 
> Poi per carità sono anch'io per la scrematura e i pochi ma buoni, quando non puoi fare affidamento sul generale l'unica è dargli un esercito in grado di vincere da solo



Non parlano più del esperimento conCutrone esterno... eppure con Cutrône che da profondità sul esterno allora Bacca potrebbe pure rimanere come riserva di Higuain.


----------



## nybreath (10 Agosto 2018)

Non ho capito, Leonardo ha detto Savic assolutamente non ce lo possiamo permettere con i paletti che abbimo, e draxler non lo abbiamo mai trattato, a me pare che sia stato chiaro su tutti e due i fronti...


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Sono due esuberi ma rimarrebbero con due attaccanti di ruolo in reparto se l'attaccante esterno non arriva e non è buono, se Higuain si fa il crociato ad ottobre hai fatto all in con Cutrone solo e Borini di riserva se non esce
> 
> Poi per carità sono anch'io per la scrematura e i pochi ma buoni, quando non puoi fare affidamento sul generale l'unica è dargli un esercito in grado di vincere da solo



Due centravanti sono sufficienti. Tutte le squadre col 433 sono costruite così.
Se esce Borini un esterno poi ci vorrebbe, ma va detto che parliamo di Borini... Non difficile trovarne uno meglio in saldo  in tal senso Keita e Pjaca erano due belle occasioni secondo me.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Intanto secondo prota balzano fonti vicine all'entourage parlano di un milan con problemi do fpf ma che va pazzo ei milinkovic e che Elliot vuole costruire uba grande squadra.


Vero


----------



## Vikash (10 Agosto 2018)

Io Bacca lo terrei. 

Si è dimostrato un infame com Bertolacci e Bonucci con le sue dichiarazioni in passato, ma ci potrebbe servire come il pane durante la stagione (usacchiando Patrick sull'esterno ogni tanto, per dargli minuti utili alla crescita)


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> ...oppure vai da Lotito e lo paghi cash (40 oggi e 80 in 1/2 rate)



Ti dirò che Elliott potrebbe pure... Il problema sarebbe la UEFA. Volendo ritenere la cosa come possibile, è necessario che la Lazio accetti una formula creativa.

Cosa che in sé è anche assurda perché ad oggi sono i nostri rivali più diretti


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Agosto 2018)

dai dai dai dai dai...


----------



## zlatan (10 Agosto 2018)

Incredibile ragazzi ma davvero come fate a crederci? Siamo quelli che hanno chiesto al Chelsea di pagarci un pezzo di ingaggio di Bakacoso rammentate? L'unica mezza possibilità era fare tipo Higuain ma Lotito ovviamente nn ci sente. Oppure pensate che pagheremo 120 milioni cash? No davvero ma come fate solo ad immaginarlo??


----------



## 11Leoni (10 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Boh, c'è effettivamente poco poco tempo


----------



## Milo (10 Agosto 2018)

È un sogno


----------



## LukeLike (10 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"



Up


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## impero rossonero (10 Agosto 2018)

e' veramente...impossibile che sms venga da noi ...


----------



## sacchino (10 Agosto 2018)

Adesso ho capito cos'è il fantacalcio.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"




.


----------



## James45 (10 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Incredibile ragazzi ma davvero come fate a crederci? Siamo quelli che hanno chiesto al Chelsea di pagarci un pezzo di ingaggio di Bakacoso rammentate? L'unica mezza possibilità era fare tipo Higuain ma Lotito ovviamente nn ci sente. Oppure pensate che pagheremo 120 milioni cash? No davvero ma come fate solo ad immaginarlo??



Però scusa, le due cose non c'entrano nulla: dimostrano solo che chi vuole acquistare lo vuole fare alle sue condizioni e non solo a quelle del venditore.
Mi spiego: nel caso di _Bakacash_, dato che non è un fulmine di guerra (almeno stando alla sua ultima stagione), si è disposti a prenderlo ma NON con uno stipendio decisamente esagerato: ergo, che concorrano i venditori se se ne vogliono disfare.
Questo non vuol dire che non abbiamo cash, ma solo che non si vuole sprecarli.


----------



## folletto (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"



Mah, chiunque può mettere una foto su Instagram, magari di Mbappe scrivendo che va al Parma


----------



## Mc-Milan (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"



Ci proveremo ok...ma continuo a non credere alla fattibilità..poco tempo,i soldi,l'uefa stessa..poi se penso che trattiamo con lotito,appena ha saputo che ci interessava è riuscito a venderci un giocatore in scadenza x 20 mln...perdonatemi ma non ci credo..


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"



Continuo a ritenerla una trattativa complicatissima con possibilità di riuscita rasenti lo zero; certo, leggendo tra le righe le parole di Leonardo, pare di capire che il Milan sia effettivamente sul serbo: dopo anni a imbastire operazioni per gente di scarso profilo, il solo fatto che l’obiettivo attuale sia Savic è indice dell’ambizione della nuova società e questo non può che lasciarmi soddisfatto!


----------



## Comic Sans (10 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Incredibile ragazzi ma davvero come fate a crederci? Siamo quelli che hanno chiesto al Chelsea di pagarci un pezzo di ingaggio di Bakacoso rammentate? L'unica mezza possibilità era fare tipo Higuain ma Lotito ovviamente nn ci sente. Oppure pensate che pagheremo 120 milioni cash? No davvero ma come fate solo ad immaginarlo??


Anche io sono sicurissimo che non arriverà, ma il tuo discorso per me c’entra poco.
Chiediamo al Chelsea di pagarci un pezzo di giocatore non perché non abbiamo i soldi, ma perché non vogliamo buttarli a caso, come è giusto.
Il mio vicino va al mare in Maserati, ma comunque tratta il prezzo con i vucumprà prima di comprare un braccialettino da pochi centesimi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Incredibile ragazzi ma davvero come fate a crederci? Siamo quelli che hanno chiesto al Chelsea di pagarci un pezzo di ingaggio di Bakacoso rammentate? L'unica mezza possibilità era fare tipo Higuain ma Lotito ovviamente nn ci sente. Oppure pensate che pagheremo 120 milioni cash? No davvero ma come fate solo ad immaginarlo??



Non capisco. Sembra che il nostro proprietario sia il primo barbone per strada leggendo certi discorsi. Se vogliono lo prendono eccome, e sarebbero anche capaci di trovare una scappatoia per raggirare quella cialtronata del FFP.


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Agosto 2018)

Magari nn arriva ma... a me crederci e sperarci... Non costa nulla!! Stanotte ho sognato che compravamo savic e pogba e che vincevamo la champions contro i gobbi con un gol in rovesciata di dida...


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Agosto 2018)

*Luca Marchetti di Sky Sport: Leonardo ha definito l'operazione Milinkovic-Savic estremamente complicata. Vedremo e cercheremo di capire quanto questa situazione può cambiare nei prossimi 7 giorni.*


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky Sport: Leonardo ha definito l'operazione Milinkovic-Savic estremamente complicata. Vedremo e cercheremo di capire quanto questa situazione può cambiare nei prossimi 7 giorni.*



Però.. Cominciano a parlarne un po tutti..


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Agosto 2018)

*Pietro Balzano Porta di RadioRossonera: Leonardo ha definito "difficile" l'operazione Milinkovic. Dall'entourage del ragazzo ci fanno sapere come i dirigenti del Milan siano pazzi di lui, ma che hanno problemi di FFP. Elliott farà una grande squadra.*


----------



## luigi61 (10 Agosto 2018)

L'ho già scritto 2-3 volte in tempi non sospetti...... champagne in ghiaccio e pronti a festeggiare; è sempre stata la mia idea 
PS non continuate a chiedermi come faccio ad essere sicuro o se vi siete persi qualcosa...


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Porta di RadioRossonera: Leonardo ha definito "difficile" l'operazione Milinkovic. Dall'entourage del ragazzo ci fanno sapere come i dirigenti del Milan siano pazzi di lui, ma che hanno problemi di FFP. Elliott farà una grande squadra.*



E' evidente che Leonardo stravede per il giocatore, ogni volta che gli chiedono di lui comincia a decantarne le caratteristiche


----------



## folletto (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky Sport: Leonardo ha definito l'operazione Milinkovic-Savic estremamente complicata. Vedremo e cercheremo di capire quanto questa situazione può cambiare nei prossimi 7 giorni.*



Se dovesse arrivare godo, mi fa impazzire sto giocatore, ma:
1 ci sono i paletti del FPF
2 c'è di mezzo Lotito
3 c'è il Real che deve fare un colpo


----------



## rossonero22 (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"
> 
> ...



Non ci sto capendo più niente.


----------



## 11Leoni (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Porta di RadioRossonera: Leonardo ha definito "difficile" l'operazione Milinkovic. Dall'entourage del ragazzo ci fanno sapere come i dirigenti del Milan siano pazzi di lui, ma che hanno problemi di FFP. Elliott farà una grande squadra.*



Secondo me se riusciamo davvero a prenderlo daremo via Suso, sensazioni.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"
> 
> ...



Boh. Vediamo che succede...


----------



## gabuz (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"
> 
> ...



Legittimo crederci o no, ma è innegabile che il vento sta cambiando. La stampa inizia ad accorgersi che forse...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"
> 
> ...



Mah, continuo a pensare che sia impossibile arrivare ad uno del genere, almeno quest'anno (e nei prossimi 2-3).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Se dovesse arrivare godo, mi fa impazzire sto giocatore, ma:
> 1 ci sono i paletti del FPF
> 2 c'è di mezzo Lotito
> 3 c'è il Real che deve fare un colpo



La prima e la terza non le ritengo degli ostacoli, il Real probabilmente prenderà altro e il FFP è da sempre una pagliacciata incredibile.
Il vero problema è Lotito.


----------



## Victorss (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba di Claudio Raimondi di Premium su Instagram: il Milan prova a piazzare il super colpo Milinkovic Savic.
> 
> Pellegatti:"Savic? Attendiamo l'ultimo secondo del calciomercato in corso. Speranza forse è una parola grossa, ma attendiamo. Draxler? Leonardo è stato chiaro"
> 
> ...



Sarebbe un colpo grandioso..non riesco ancora a capire come faremmo a prenderlo ma se lo prendiamo facciamo una squadra da secondo posto. 
In ogni caso secondo me l'esterno non arriverà. Ci servono centrocampisti non possiamo fare una stagione intera coi soli Kessie, Bonaventura, Biglia, Bertolacci. Anche arrivasse Bakayoko sono 5 centrocampisti per 3 competizioni. Sono pochi. Ci serve almeno un altro a centrocampo..certo se fosse Sergej..Tanta roba!


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky Sport: Leonardo ha definito l'operazione Milinkovic-Savic estremamente complicata. Vedremo e cercheremo di capire quanto questa situazione può cambiare nei prossimi 7 giorni.*



Milinkovic-Savic non arriva al Milan, ma se mai dovesse succedere, quelli di Sky Sport abbiano la decenza di fare finta che non sia mai accaduto dopo tutte le volte che hanno negato anche solo la possibilità di un abbozzo di trattativa


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Milinkovic-Savic non arriva al Milan, ma se mai dovesse succedere, quelli di Sky Sport abbiano la decenza di fare finta che non sia mai accaduto dopo tutte le volte che hanno negato anche solo la possibilità di un abbozzo di trattativa



.


----------



## kipstar (10 Agosto 2018)

Domandone : l accordo con il giocatore c'è? Lui vorrebbe venire?


----------



## 1972 (10 Agosto 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Domandone : l accordo con il giocatore c'è? Lui vorrebbe venire?



se gli fai vedere il malloppo ci viene de corsa saltellando su una gamba sola!!!!


----------



## showtaarabt (10 Agosto 2018)

Milinkovic Savic è molto forte ma io non spenderei mai e poi mai 120 milioni per lui al massimo 60 milioni però nello stesso tempo venderei Calhanoglu a 40 milioni perchè se giocassero entrambi il centrocampo sarebbe troppo scoperto a meno che uno dei 2 non venga utilizzato fuori ruolo ma saremmo sempre alle solite...
Solo con un Gattuso vecchio stile potremmo permetterci di supportarli entrambi.
Detto questo visto che con 60 milioni Lotito ci farebbe una pernacchia per spenderne 120 mi tengo Calhanoglu ed investirei su un'ala veloce da 15 goal e 15 assist veloce tecnica che toglie punti di riferimento e che possa girare intorno ad Higuain.
Caso mai Savic lo prendiamo l'anno prossimo quando Lotirchio avrà ridimensionato le sue pretese che sono immotivate per uno che ha giocato solo alla Lazietta...


----------



## zlatan (10 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non capisco. Sembra che il nostro proprietario sia il primo barbone per strada leggendo certi discorsi. Se vogliono lo prendono eccome, e sarebbero anche capaci di trovare una scappatoia per raggirare quella cialtronata del FFP.



Ma si certo nn mi riferisco al proprietario io mi riferivo esclusivamente al fpf. 
Siamo sotto lente abbia già fatto l'operazione Pipita, 120 milioni ovviamente nn li possiamo spendere, e Lotito nn lo cederà mai in prestito con diritto anche se mascherato da obbligo. L'ha ripetuto mille volte nn vuole neanche giocatori vuole solo cash.
Poi siete liberi di sognare e Dio solo sa quanto vorrei essere smentito, ma capite che é impossibile vero??


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Agosto 2018)

Arriva o non arriva... L importante è poter tornare a sognar giocatori di una certa caratura.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Agosto 2018)

A forza di parlatne uno trova mille modi per crederci e rendere fattibile un acquisto quasi impossibile.
Secondo me un nemico enorne è il tempo.. perche la lazio venderebbe la sua stella nei minuti di recupero.. senza sostituirla?!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> A forza di parlatne uno trova mille modi per crederci e rendere fattibile un acquisto quasi impossibile.
> Secondo me un nemico enorne è il tempo.. perche la lazio venderebbe la sua stella nei minuti di recupero.. senza sostituirla?!



La sostituiscono con Badelj ahaha


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Agosto 2018)

Magari.

Ma...

Kessie Biglia Milinkovic e poi?

Bertolacci via
Montolivo via
Mauri via (spero)
Locatelli via

Bonaventura? Bakayoko? Manca un vice Biglia


----------



## Kayl (10 Agosto 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Magari.
> 
> Ma...
> 
> ...



Calha


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic è molto forte ma io non spenderei mai e poi mai 120 milioni per lui al massimo 60 milioni però nello stesso tempo venderei Calhanoglu a 40 milioni perchè se giocassero entrambi il centrocampo sarebbe troppo scoperto a meno che uno dei 2 non venga utilizzato fuori ruolo ma saremmo sempre alle solite...
> Solo con un Gattuso vecchio stile potremmo permetterci di supportarli entrambi.
> Detto questo visto che con 60 milioni Lotito ci farebbe una pernacchia per spenderne 120 mi tengo Calhanoglu ed investirei su un'ala veloce da 15 goal e 15 assist veloce tecnica che toglie punti di riferimento e che possa girare intorno ad Higuain.
> Caso mai Savic lo prendiamo l'anno prossimo quando Lotirchio avrà ridimensionato le sue pretese che sono immotivate per uno che ha giocato solo alla Lazietta...



Ala veloce da 15 goal e 15 assist? Non esiste al mondo, forse Salah. Se te lo vendono faccelo sapere.


----------



## EmmePi (10 Agosto 2018)

L'operazione è imbastita da giorni, è palese, forse solo la formula d'acquisto frena Lotirchio.


----------



## davidelynch (10 Agosto 2018)

Abbonamento sottoscritto oggi, aspetto solo il sergente per acquistare la maglia, forza.


----------



## Comic Sans (10 Agosto 2018)

Non è che voglio fare l’uccello del malaugurio, ma voi siete convintissimi che Savic (che oltretutto per me non arriva) ci farebbe fare questo incredibile salto di qualità? Ha fatto un’ottima stagione eh, ma di presunti campioni che si gonfiano e sgonfiano nel giro di pochi mesi ce ne sono stati tantissimi nella storia. Ma a parte questo, anche se dovesse venire e ripetere una stagione come l’ultima, 120 milioni significa 60 + 60, o 45 + 50 + 25, che non sono somme malvage se si sa come spenderle. 
Dico che per ora siamo scoperti se non impresentabili in tante tante posizioni e forse andare all in su un uomo solo può essere un bel rischio. Un rischio minimo, forse, perché il ragazzo i colpi ce l’ha, ma la sfiga ci perseguita da qualche anno ormai...

Eppure se per miracolo dovesse arrivare, festeggerei facendo... non so di preciso, ma qualcosa di molto stupido ed eccessivo. Sarebbe comunque un colpaccio (ma non succederà).


----------



## kipstar (10 Agosto 2018)

Non arriva. Non ci credo più....troppe smentite. Troppo silenzio. Spero vivamente di ricredermi....


----------



## Kayl (10 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Non è che voglio fare l’uccello del malaugurio, ma voi siete convintissimi che Savic (che oltretutto per me non arriva) ci farebbe fare questo incredibile salto di qualità? Ha fatto un’ottima stagione eh, ma di presunti campioni che si gonfiano e sgonfiano nel giro di pochi mesi ce ne sono stati tantissimi nella storia. Ma a parte questo, anche se dovesse venire e ripetere una stagione come l’ultima, 120 milioni significa 60 + 60, o 45 + 50 + 25, che non sono somme malvage se si sa come spenderle.
> Dico che per ora siamo scoperti se non impresentabili in tante tante posizioni e forse andare all in su un uomo solo può essere un bel rischio. Un rischio minimo, forse, perché il ragazzo i colpi ce l’ha, ma la sfiga ci perseguita da qualche anno ormai...
> 
> Eppure se per miracolo dovesse arrivare, festeggerei facendo... non so di preciso, ma qualcosa di molto stupido ed eccessivo. Sarebbe comunque un colpaccio (ma non succederà).



il punto è che lui ha dimostrato di avere tutti i mezzi tecnici, diversamente da altri che si fanno notare più per il fisico che per la capacità tecnica, Savic ha dimostrato di avere una tecnica ottima. Dribbling, tiro preciso, gioco di fino, calci piazzati... Savic stupisce proprio per i suoi piedi su un fisico così possente. È un giocatore più unico che raro.


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Certo è che l ultimo e unico anno per prendere Sergej é questo. Se il prossimo anno ripete la stessa annata (e lo farà) con la Lazio sarà impossibile anche solo trattarlo


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Certo è che l ultimo e unico anno per prendere Sergej é questo. Se il prossimo anno ripete la stessa annata (e lo farà) con la Lazio sarà impossibile anche solo trattarlo



E' logico che l'unico momento buono sia ora, il punto d'accesso per noi è proprio il rinnovo di contratto di Savic (è arrivato? qualcuno sa niente?), un giocatore da 100 e passa mln non può prestarsi al gioco di Lotito e guadagnare quanto un MauriNanetto qualsiasi..
La logica di tutti gli esuberi di questi giorni penso vada in quella direzione, si fa un po' di spazio per andare su due grandi giocatori, esterno offensivo e appunto Sms (oltre a Baka gratis quasi).


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Certo è che l ultimo e unico anno per prendere Sergej é questo. Se il prossimo anno ripete la stessa annata (e lo farà) con la Lazio sarà impossibile anche solo trattarlo



E se la Lazio l'anno prossimo arriva settima e lui fa una stagione normale? Costa 40 milioni in meno...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E se la Lazio l'anno prossimo arriva settima e lui fa una stagione normale? Costa 40 milioni in meno...



Però non si può nemmeno vivere di "se" nello sport. Se un giocatore per te è un fenomeno del ruolo lo devi prendere e investirci....sennò rosicherai a vita con questa logica...insomma è anche un po un azzardo alle volte


----------



## showtaarabt (10 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ala veloce da 15 goal e 15 assist? Non esiste al mondo, forse Salah. Se te lo vendono faccelo sapere.



Memphis Depay come spalla ad Higuain con il Chala e Suso che sfornano assist ti fa almeno e dico almeno 10 goal e se gioca con regolarità 15 li supera anche.
Anche se defilati supertecnici ci sono comunque attaccanti(il vecchio numero 11 per intenderci) che fare goal è il loro mestiere e difficilmente tirano addosso al portiere come fece il Chala più volte l'anno scorso.
Depay per me sarebbe il TOP(escludendo inarrivabili come Neymar o Mbappè) ma anche Quincy Promes o Hirving Lozano spingono abbestia in quel ruolo...


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Però non si può nemmeno vivere di "se" nello sport. Se un giocatore per te è un fenomeno del ruolo lo devi prendere e investirci....sennò rosicherai a vita con questa logica...insomma è anche un po un azzardo alle volte



Io sono convinto che se questa stagione Milinkovic non si muove dalla Lazio l'anno prossimo per il Milan sarà un Po più facile prenderlo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Agosto 2018)

Stasera le mie figlie avevano il mandato che ogni stella cadente vista dovevano esprimere il desiderio di Sergej Milinkovic Savic al Milan.

Abbiamo raccolto 12 stelle...


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Stasera le mie figlie avevano il mandato che ogni stella cadente vista dovevano esprimere il desiderio di Sergej Milinkovic Savic al Milan.
> 
> Abbiamo raccolto 12 stelle...


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Stasera le mie figlie avevano il mandato che ogni stella cadente vista dovevano esprimere il desiderio di Sergej Milinkovic Savic al Milan.
> 
> Abbiamo raccolto 12 stelle...



Ma se il desiderio lo dici non si Avvera.

Addio sergej..


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2018)

*Secondo Sky Calciomercato, Milinkovic Savic difficilmente partirà, visto che siamo a pochi giorni dalla fine del mercato. Nel caso in cui la Lazio decidesse di cederlo, in corsa ci sarebbero Real Madrid e PSG.*


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Calciomercato, Milinkovic Savic difficilmente partirà, visto che siamo a pochi giorni dalla fine del mercato. Nel caso in cui la Lazio decidesse di cederlo, in corsa ci sarebbero Real Madrid e PSG.*



Che botta che c'avete da prendere a Sky


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Calciomercato, Milinkovic Savic difficilmente partirà, visto che siamo a pochi giorni dalla fine del mercato. Nel caso in cui la Lazio decidesse di cederlo, in corsa ci sarebbero Real Madrid e PSG.*


dai dai dai...mo pure il Psg tirano fuori dai che stanno a impazzì dai


----------



## Naruto98 (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Calciomercato, Milinkovic Savic difficilmente partirà, visto che siamo a pochi giorni dalla fine del mercato. Nel caso in cui la Lazio decidesse di cederlo, in corsa ci sarebbero Real Madrid e PSG.*



Io non riesco a capacitarmi come queste famose soffiate o presunte tali non arrivino a un colosso come Sky che ATTENZIONE non è infallibile e quest'anno di sole ne ha prese tante ma è pur sempre uno dei canali principali dell'informazione calcistica a cui arrivano per prime le notizie.


----------



## Andre96 (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Calciomercato, Milinkovic Savic difficilmente partirà, visto che siamo a pochi giorni dalla fine del mercato. Nel caso in cui la Lazio decidesse di cederlo, in corsa ci sarebbero Real Madrid e PSG.*



Giustamente non potendo più parlare dello United ora ci infilano il PSG, perché sì


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a capacitarmi come queste famose soffiate o presunte tali non arrivino a un colosso come Sky che ATTENZIONE non è infallibile e quest'anno di sole ne ha prese tante ma è pur sempre uno dei canali principali dell'informazione calcistica a cui arrivano per prime le notizie.



Sul forum è vietato parlare dei giornalisti, per cui non mi esprimo su Sky altrimenti verrei bannato.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Calciomercato, Milinkovic Savic difficilmente partirà, visto che siamo a pochi giorni dalla fine del mercato. Nel caso in cui la Lazio decidesse di cederlo, in corsa ci sarebbero Real Madrid e PSG.*



*Restate on topic e commentate le news non le fonti.*


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Modric rinnova e pure vanno avanti con l'inter...non succede ma se succede voglio proprio vederli


----------



## davidelynch (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Calciomercato, Milinkovic Savic difficilmente partirà, visto che siamo a pochi giorni dalla fine del mercato. Nel caso in cui la Lazio decidesse di cederlo, in corsa ci sarebbero Real Madrid e PSG.*



Eh sì, ci sperano ardentemente...questa cosa sta diventando un incubo per molti, all'inizio ridevano poi la risata si è fatta sempre più isterica. Non succede ragazzi, ma se succede.....


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Calciomercato, Milinkovic Savic difficilmente partirà, visto che siamo a pochi giorni dalla fine del mercato. Nel caso in cui la Lazio decidesse di cederlo, in corsa ci sarebbero Real Madrid e PSG.*



Ok, la discussione chiude.


----------

